
Ask HN: Cracking the resume” type of books aimed at top companies? - ccajas
I frequently hear about interview books that are aimed at various kinds of tech companies and top startups. But if your resume isn&#x27;t up to par, you won&#x27;t get the chance to interview and use what you learned in those books. Your major roadblock would be your own resume. What books are there for improving yourself for step of the process? Are there such books that are about optimizing your resume to get you short-listed to top companies?
======
rgaiao
I'd say that as a Recruiter first rule is: adapt your resume for the position
you're applying.

How can you translate your XP to reflect the criteria of the position. Not
saying that you should lie - quite the opposite -, but actually adapt and
specify it with some example of the following:

(S)ituations; (T)asks; A(action); R(esults)

For the above, on the action item, you can share specific things around
techniques, tools, and methodologies. Hope that this helps :thumbs-up: :)

